# toscana bike



## thom (Nov 25, 2012)

I've dragged out some bikes that I've had for a while that I'd like to restore. This is one of them...




It's a Toscana Sport Deluxe made in Germany.



It apparently had skirtguards on it. See the row of holes in the rear fender.



I have no idea what the skirtguard was made of or how to recreate them.
The generator and the wheel lock were obviously original as the mounting brackets are welded on.
I have no key for the lock.I've never seen a lock like this one.






The one familiar part on the bike is the shifter for the 3 speed hub. It's a Shimano.The front brake is marked "Rasant model 300".
Anybody else got one of these? I thought that I had posted this bike before , but a search turned up nothing , so here it is.Thanks.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 25, 2012)

thom said:


> I've dragged out some bikes that I've had for a while that I'd like to restore. This is one of them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your bike is Italian. To get help with it go to this site http://www.bicidepoca.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------

